# Next HPDE



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know the date and location of the next CCA HPDE?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

markseven said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know the date and location of the next CCA HPDE?
> 
> ...


Where are ya? If you're in California, I think the next event is at Buttonwillow in February.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Feb 18-19 at Buttonwillow as far as I know... :eeps:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Interlocker said:


> Where are ya? If you're in California, I think the next event is at Buttonwillow in February.


Haha, yeah, a location would definitly help  I'm in Orange County, so Buttonwillow it is!



doeboy said:


> Feb 18-19 at Buttonwillow as far as I know...


Thanks Doe 

-Mark


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Feb 18-19 at Buttonwillow as far as I know... :eeps:


Hey, isn't that school MANDATORY for you?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Hey, isn't that school MANDATORY for you?


 :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:

Well if the past year has been any indication... I've pretty much made'em mandatory for myself...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

A little bee tells me that I should support my home chapter...

EDIT: Hrm..I didn't post this. Andy was here for dinner and needed to use the computer. I guess he found an opened browser pointing to this forum and decided played a trick on me. And he's from SD.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> A little bee tells me that I should support my home chapter...


Hey, I just saw your sig - did you like Warsaw?

-Mark


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

markseven said:


> Hey, I just saw your sig - did you like Warsaw?
> 
> -Mark


Yeah...almost anything out of Manchester. Yes, even BeeGees but not Oasis.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Yeah...almost anything out of Manchester. Yes, even BeeGees but not Oasis.


Righteous. :thumbup: I think Discharge was from Manchester... could be wrong, it's been almost 20 years since I was into that scene :amish:

-Mark


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Interlocker said:


> Where are ya? If you're in California, I think the next event is at Buttonwillow in February.


Of course, when this was asked I had my BMW CCA hat on, and didn't even think of the next CCA-ish event that's in the very near future. Driving Concepts (drivingconcepts.com) is having their annual New Year event on Dec. 31. It's become an annual tradition for myself as well as MANY other CCA folk to attend and I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing.

DCI puts on events very similar to BMW CCA, since all of the instructors are CCA instructors. It just happens to be a little more easy going, but all the same safety rules still apply. More track time than one day of a CCA event too. Plus, it's New Years... At Laguna Seca!!!!!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Interlocker said:


> Of course, when this was asked I had my BMW CCA hat on, and didn't even think of the next CCA-ish event that's in the very near future. Driving Concepts (drivingconcepts.com) is having their annual New Year event on Dec. 31. It's become an annual tradition for myself as well as MANY other CCA folk to attend and I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing.
> 
> DCI puts on events very similar to BMW CCA, since all of the instructors are CCA instructors. It just happens to be a little more easy going, but all the same safety rules still apply. More track time than one day of a CCA event too. Plus, it's New Years... At Laguna Seca!!!!!


Oh man, driving Laguna Seca would be a dream :thumbup: are SoCal people caravaning up to Salinas?

-Mark


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> Oh man, driving Laguna Seca would be a dream :thumbup: are SoCal people caravaning up to Salinas?
> 
> -Mark


Who's going besides Interlocker? :eeps:

I have done my share of track for the year so I think I will have to bow out of this one. Not to mention the fact I really should have new tires before I track again


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

markseven said:


> Oh man, driving Laguna Seca would be a dream :thumbup: are SoCal people caravaning up to Salinas?
> 
> -Mark


Yeah, it's absolutely the best way to spend the last day of the year. I've been there for the last 4-5 years, and there have been a TON of good and funny memories, which probably shouldn't be shared on the 'net. haha!

I know of at least 4-5 planning to head up from SoCal already, so there's a good chance we could caravan. Depends on work schedules, but I'm sure we could all work something out.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Who's going besides Interlocker?


From down in SoCal there's also Lee, Mecey, DRoss, the McNutts and TBest, plus a few of the NorCal usuals.



> I have done my share of track for the year so I think I will have to bow out of this one.


Bah!!!! I think one more on the very last day of the year is EXACTLY what you need.  C'mon... Doo Eeeet!



> Not to mention the fact I really should have new tires before I track again


Again... Bah!!!! Seriously, what are the chances of rain in Monterey in December?  :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Who's going besides Interlocker? :eeps:
> 
> I have done my share of track for the year so I think I will have to bow out of this one. Not to mention the fact I really should have new tires before I track again


Dood just put on those RA1s. Laguna Seca in R-Comps! Yeehaa!

Despite my best attempts at bribing Judy, she didn't call my number at the raffle for the certificate. If I had won that you know where I'd be on New Years eve.

Maybe liuk3 can cash in on his free DCI school and we can all go up and heckle him?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> From down in SoCal there's also Lee, Mecey, DRoss, the McNutts and TBest, plus a few of the NorCal usuals.


Ah... a motley crew if I ever saw one...  



> Bah!!!! I think one more on the very last day of the year is EXACTLY what you need.  C'mon... Doo Eeeet!


Don't tempt me... :nono: buying 2 sets of tires at one time sucks... not to mention gasoline... I spent like 200+ bucks or so on gas alone last month because of the 2 DEs I went to.... :eeps: I need to let my pocketbook rest a while... 



> Again... Bah!!!! Seriously, what are the chances of rain in Monterey in December?  :rofl:


:rofl: Hmm... well if February of this year when I was there was any indication....
heck of a lot of fun going slippy-slidey at almost every turn though! :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Maybe liuk3 can cash in on his free DCI school and we can all go up and heckle him?


Now there's an idea.... who wants to drive me up there? :eeps:  :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys convince my better half to go up to LS on for New Year's and I'll be there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> You guys convince my better half to go up to LS on for New Year's and I'll be there.


It's a New Years Party with a Pre-party DE on the side... :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> You guys convince my better half to go up to LS on for New Year's and I'll be there.


Doood, let's all go, EVEN if we don't drive, just to spend New Year's Eve there! What else is there to do on New Year's Eve anyway? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Doood, let's all go, EVEN if we don't drive, just to spend New Year's Eve there! What else is there to do on New Year's Eve anyway? :dunno:


Get plastered? :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Get plastered? :eeps:


You can do that any day you please... :nono:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Now there's an idea.... who wants to drive me up there? :eeps:  :angel:


If I go, you're more than welcome to ride up with me.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Doood, let's all go, EVEN if we don't drive, just to spend New Year's Eve there! What else is there to do on New Year's Eve anyway? :dunno:


It really is a great place for it, driving or not. They shut down the downtown Monterey area to traffic, so it's all just one big mass of people celebrating. It's even great for families, as there's no booze 'n such allowed in the streets, and there are all sorts of fair-like activities going on. Inside the bars and restaurants, however, is an entirely different story.

Good times!!!!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Maybe liuk3 can cash in on his free DCI school and we can all go up and heckle him?


I just caught this thread and would seriously consider going. I've never been to Laguna Seca, and it seems like there might not be a school next year there. 
However, you're gonna have to lend me the PS2 and GT4.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I just caught this thread and would seriously consider going. I've never been to Laguna Seca, and it seems like there might not be a school next year there.
> However, you're gonna have to lend me the PS2 and GT4.


you got to do laguna seca at least once. I would like to do it again but far and spendy for 1 day. Your M3 should be fun in the rain :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I just caught this thread and would seriously consider going. I've never been to Laguna Seca, and it seems like there might not be a school next year there.
> However, you're gonna have to lend me the PS2 and GT4.


FWIW... That ain't gonna do squat for you


----------

